
Show HN: A simple open-source Android puzzle game - neamar
Hello HN!<p>I made a simple puzzle game for Android!
Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=fr.neamar.turnmeon<p>I built &quot;Turn me on&quot; as a tribute to the old games of before: back then, you didn&#x27;t have to log in every day, you didn&#x27;t have to invite three friends to play, you didn&#x27;t have infinite progression, you didn&#x27;t have to watch ads til kingdom come. The game would just build on top of a basic idea, and once you&#x27;re done with the game, it wouldn&#x27;t try to get you back at any cost every week.<p>This is a one time experience, kinda like an escape game.
See this game as digital detox: once you&#x27;ve finished the 43 levels, you&#x27;re done. You can resume your work, or go back to your life, hopefully a little happier than before.<p>Turn me on is also open-source, and implemented in Flutter! If you&#x27;re curious, you can visit https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Neamar&#x2F;turn_me_on&#x2F;<p>Feedback welcome!
======
geekuillaume
I've been part of the early testers and I can fully recommend the game! It's
simple at first, gets harder really fast but the learning curve is well
adapted.

Perfect game to pass time without the modern games addictive bullshit :)

